# Python: Change Main Menu Background Image



## WildDragonFlying (Oct 14, 2017)

So, I am working on creating a visual novel using a game engine called Ren'py. This program uses Python to code, and so far I haven't really run into any issues that tinkering(with plenty of saving and judicious use of the 'undo' button) can't solve, but I can't figure out this.

Right now, I am attempting to change the background from the default(solid color image background, title text in another line of code that I can't pinpoint) to a custom one; the custom image will also have the name in it. Therefore, I want to change the background image and remove the code that puts the title text over the background image. I haven't been able to solve it myself, so I thought I'd post here. The image I want to use is located in:


> C:\Users\Airenn Martlock\Downloads\renpy-6.99.12.4-sdk\renpy-6.99.12.4-sdk\Lane Manor\game\gui\background.png


Here's the code from the main menu section of the Screens editing thread/file/whatever-it's-called:

```
## Main Menu screen ############################################################
##
## Used to display the main menu when Ren'Py starts.
##
## http://www.renpy.org/doc/html/screen_special.html#main-menu

screen main_menu():

    ## This ensures that any other menu screen is replaced.
    tag menu

    style_prefix "main_menu"

    add gui.main_menu_background

    ## This empty frame darkens the main menu.
    frame:
        pass

    ## The use statement includes another screen inside this one. The actual
    ## contents of the main menu are in the navigation screen.
    use navigation

    if gui.show_name:

        vbox:
            text "[config.name!t]":
                style "main_menu_title"

            text "[config.version]":
                style "main_menu_version"


style main_menu_frame is empty
style main_menu_vbox is vbox
style main_menu_text is gui_text
style main_menu_title is main_menu_text
style main_menu_version is main_menu_text

style main_menu_frame:
    xsize 280
    yfill True

    background "gui/overlay/main_menu.png"

style main_menu_vbox:
    xalign 1.0
    xoffset -20
    xmaximum 800
    yalign 1.0
    yoffset -20

style main_menu_text:
    properties gui.text_properties("main_menu", accent=True)

style main_menu_title:
    properties gui.text_properties("title")

style main_menu_version:
    properties gui.text_properties("version")
```
(I've left in the comments because I just copied/pasted it directly from the screen, and the comments have been very helpful so far, though not so much in this case))

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------

